# .22LR converstion for P226 9mm



## blacksaibot (Jul 12, 2007)

I am interested in this item:
Grabagun.com SIG P226 E2 9MM 4.4" DT 15RD NS Online Gun Store
It says the barrel length is 4.4"

They sell a .22 conversion kit
Grabagun.com Sig Sauer P226 22LR CONV KIT Online Gun Store
but this barrel length is 4.5" (I've already looked for 4.4" barrels all over the net and didn't find any)

I e-mailed grabagun and they said "I think it is likely just a discrepancy in the specs. I believe it is actually the same. You may want to check out the forums online and see what people are saying."

So if they don't even know wtf they are selling... I don't know who does.

Well here I am getting some advice. Can I still use this conversion kit if the original pistol is a 4.4"?

Also, is the conversion kit even worth it? Or am I better off just buying the Sig p226 mosquito?


----------



## blacksaibot (Jul 12, 2007)

Forget it. I got my response from another forum.


----------

